# Dog Tags - what BY LAW should you have on it?



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I was looking at buying a dog tag and it said by law the minimum it should have on it is Owner's Surname, House No and Postcode? Is this now law?

I usually only have my phone number on it? (also saw one that said "I am chipped" and thought it would be good to have that on one side and my tel no on the other side).


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

i read somewhere cant remember where that a dog must have a tag by law, if its true i dont know,
i wouldn't put your dog's name on it but would put your phone number and maybe house number with post code but not street address


----------



## StaffsRmisunderstood (Feb 2, 2012)

finoni9 said:


> I was looking at buying a dog tag and it said by law the minimum it should have on it is Owner's Surname, House No and Postcode? Is this now law?
> 
> I usually only have my phone number on it? (also saw one that said "I am chipped" and thought it would be good to have that on one side and my tel no on the other side).


Bentleys tag has on one side BENTLEY and on the other side just my address and mobile tel num,, he is chipped and does hav the i am chipped tag ive never heard there was a law now??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It has been the law SINCE 1992 ie 10 years ago that ALL dogs MUST wear legally compliant ID

The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your postcode is optional (but we would strongly advise that you include it), and your telephone number is also optional (but advisable).

You can be fined up to £5,000 if your dog does not wear an identification tag.

Dog Identification Tags - The Kennel Club


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

> 2.-(1) Subject to paragraph (2) below, every dog while in a highway or in a place of public resort shall wear a collar with the name and address of the owner inscribed on the collar or on a plate or badge attached to it.
> 
> (2) Paragraph (1) above shall not apply to-
> 
> ...


from Control of Dogs Act 1992

Biggles' tag has his name (if they are close enough to read it they already have control of my dog and having a friend that works in a county pound made me realise how much easier it makes things for rescue workers if they can call him by name - lowers stress/anxiety and increases their control without necessarily going for a control pole) and 'I am Microchipped' on front, back has my surname, house number and postcode and my mobile number - if I have lost Biggles I want people to reach me on moby as I'm out searching for him!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> from Control of Dogs Act 1992
> 
> Biggles' tag has his name (if they are close enough to read it they already have control of my dog and having a friend that works in a county pound made me realise how much easier it makes things for rescue workers if they can call him by name - lowers stress/anxiety and increases their control without necessarily going for a control pole) and 'I am Microchipped' on front, back has my surname, house number and postcode and my mobile number - if I have lost Biggles I want people to reach me on moby as I'm out searching for him!


Good idea for reason to have his name on - I was always told NOT to put it on as it makes it easier for thieves to pass them off as their own dog if they know their name but I guess it does make it less stressful for the dog if found by responsible people.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> It has been the law SINCE 1992 ie 10 years ago that ALL dogs MUST wear legally compliant ID
> 
> The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your postcode is optional (but we would strongly advise that you include it), and your telephone number is also optional (but advisable).
> 
> ...


I don't know what year you think it is  but that actually makes it 20 years ago!  (sorry, it had to be said) 

Mine has our surname, home address, both our mobile numbers, home number and 'neutered' and 'microchipped'.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> It has been the law SINCE 1992 ie 10 years ago that ALL dogs MUST wear legally compliant ID
> 
> The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your postcode is optional (but we would strongly advise that you include it), and your telephone number is also optional (but advisable).
> 
> ...


blimey i didnt know that i thought when i read about it a while ago that it was just like the old silly laws i think know il be getting too id tags


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rottiemum said:


> I don't know what year you think it is  but that actually makes it 20 years ago!  (sorry, it had to be said)
> 
> Mine has our surname, home address, both our mobile numbers, home number and 'neutered' and 'microchipped'.


It was TRULY a typo, not a senior moment (although at this time of day on a Friday, it could well have been)


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

my kids have their name on one side and 'i'm lost- please call mommy!' on the other side with my mobile number (as they Should never be out without me, so i'll be searching for them- not sitting in the house!)
i used to have 'i am chipped' on it, but then this time thought to myself, if they have their collar on, then the mobile number is there for contact- if the collar isn't on, not much point telling people the dog is chipped on it. my spayed kids also have a i am spayed tag (with bambi being only 3lbs ive had poeple walk up to me in the street and ask if she is entire if they could buy her to breed teacups    so i'm not taking chances on that!)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have Astros name on his incase someone did try to steal him - like they would get through me anyway lol! 

Mines has my full address on one side and contact numbers on the other side.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My two have my name, our full postal address and telephone number 

only because i did the KC puppy foundation with chester , thats when found out what i needed by law and we would have failed if it had been incorrect.....before that it was their name and my telephone number


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep the I Am Microchipped on there as the microchip has much more info on it

also it may help deter thieves a little as they can remove a tag but if they want to keep him? when they go to a vet - vets are supposed to scan all new dogs for a chip and they'll see he's registered to someone else and I would have that chip flagged as the dog being stolen


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine have Im chipped & neutered and useless to theives on one side and my dogs name first line of address and postcode on the otherside. 

I found a dog once with just the first line of adderess and phone number on. If I had my phone I would of called there and then but I had left it at home. I noticed the addess was only two roads away from where we were so I took her to the address and was greeted by his elderly owner who was very pleased I had brought him home to her but the worrying thing was she hadn't even realised he had got out of the garden.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> I keep the I Am Microchipped on there as the microchip has much more info on it
> 
> also it may help deter thieves a little as they can remove a tag but if they want to keep him? when they go to a vet - vets are supposed to scan all new dogs for a chip and they'll see he's registered to someone else and I would have that chip flagged as the dog being stolen


1 you are in breach of the law
2 microchipping does not deter theft
3 the information on a chip is only useful if it

a) falls into the right hands
b) the person has a chip reader

4 if you had a collar and tag on your dog and say I found it, I could reunite you and your dog immediately. Without it, the dog would be picked up by the dog warden and you would have to pay to get it back and of course be put at risk of being fined.

But if you are happy with all that, that is fine.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I checked - extra information is permissable on the tag - I said in a previous post about it having my surname, house number, postcode on it as well as my mobile number

it also has the I Am Microchipped on it if you notice the word 'may' is in there - the knowledge that my dog is electronically tagged *may* deter thieves

Also the I Am Microchipped alerts pound/warden/vet to scan - and if they don't find it in the neck/shoulder area if it has wandered then they know there *is* a chip to find and can be more thorough - one my cat's chip is nearly at his elbow!

it's like I have his name on there - not a legal requirement and some people advise against it but through studying animal management I ended up making friends with people who work in the council pound kennals and with the dog warden - they have said that they find their job much easier if they can call the dog by name straight away - it's less stressful for the dog as they can give reasurrance and commands punctuated with the dogs name. According too them it reduces their risk of getting bitten and reduces the need to use 'control poles' on the dogs.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've just ordered one for Bindi which will have the same as Benny's does;

Surname, postcode, my mob, OH's mob on one side and vet with number and "I'm Microchipped" on the other side.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> I checked - extra information is permissable on the tag - I said in a previous post about it having my surname, house number, postcode on it as well as my mobile number
> 
> it also has the I Am Microchipped on it if you notice the word 'may' is in there - the knowledge that my dog is electronically tagged *may* deter thieves
> 
> ...


oops did not read your original post. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> oops did not read your original post. :blush::blush::blush:


lol - that's what I figured so just thought instead of getting offended just re-explain


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

is there any good web sites that do id tags as mine dont have them and im getting them asap as i dont want the fine im looking at ebay but there aint that many on there plus a few have really bad feed back about the seller getting the info wrong etc so dont want to take a chance


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

rottiemum said:


> I don't know what year you think it is  but that actually makes it 20 years ago!  (sorry, it had to be said)
> 
> .


20 years ago? Where did that time go!! I'd rather stick to 1992 being 10 years ago 

Jaz is chipped, has her name my mobile and my home phone number on, not my address, always thought that was ok...oops must get a new one done.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

purrr said:


> is there any good web sites that do id tags as mine dont have them and im getting them asap as i dont want the fine im looking at ebay but there aint that many on there plus a few have really bad feed back about the seller getting the info wrong etc so dont want to take a chance


The big pet shops do them or the shoe repair/key cutting shops. I'm lucky, the hardware shop near me does engraving.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

purrr said:


> is there any good web sites that do id tags as mine dont have them and im getting them asap as i dont want the fine im looking at ebay but there aint that many on there plus a few have really bad feed back about the seller getting the info wrong etc so dont want to take a chance


I get mine done at

https://www.collarsandtags.co.uk/index.php?amp;notify=Array


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Clover has "I'm microchipped" on one side, and my surname, both mobile and landline number, and postcode on the other


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

purrr said:


> is there any good web sites that do id tags as mine dont have them and im getting them asap as i dont want the fine im looking at ebay but there aint that many on there plus a few have really bad feed back about the seller getting the info wrong etc so dont want to take a chance


this is where I bought Biggles'

I got a pack of 3 silver and they came very quick, reasonably nice quality and a good price I thought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pet-id-dog-tag-collar-MULTI-BUY-SAVE-s-/330426752008?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item7dbaacb408

will definately use her again


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

delca1 said:


> The big pet shops do them or the shoe repair/key cutting shops. I'm lucky, the hardware shop near me does engraving.


and over charge lol, iv money in paypal and nothing to spend it on  so thought id get pet tags


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> this is where I bought Biggles'
> 
> I got a pack of 3 silver and they came very quick, reasonably nice quality and a good price I thought
> 
> ...


yeah i had a look at hers think i put one on watch till my partner came home which was one from her shop


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in fear my girls will get stolen, my Labrador especially as when I lived in Shropshire so many black Labs were stolen, even out of gardens, now it seems to appear ESS are on the up for being sold on, so I go all out. 

On one side I have my surname, then mobile number, and REWARD for return. The other side I have "I am micro chipped" "spayed" and "on medication"

I know it is wrong to put "on medication" but I guessed who ever has my dog will hand her straight back.................

I do however think if someone stole my terrier they would beg to bring her back


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

purrr said:


> and over charge lol


Never questioned the price in the village, or even thought to go on-line! I will be checking out the internet in future, I think the last one was about £3 -£4 but I didn't have my address on it just a name and 2 phone numbers.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I've got these for my two:

30mm Plastic ID Disc - 'gold collection'

They're plastic rather than metal as the metal ones I had previously became very scratched and worn very quickly and were pretty much unreadable.

These are really good quality and don't have a mark on them, they also allow for quite a lot of information.

Branston has bottle green with gold lettering and Lily has gold with black lettering. They both have paw prints on the front with their name and 'I'm microchipped'. On the back they have my surname, my full address including postcode and mobile telephone number.

The reason I put my full address rather than just a postcode is so that if they were to escape from home be picked up in our local area it would be really easy for someone to return them straight back to me.

I found a dog at Christmas on the street, he had his full address on his tag and I recognised the street name as being not far away so was able to take him straight home. Had it been just his postcode I would have had no idea where he lived and it would have taken me a lot longer to reunite him with his owners.

In my opinion, the more info you put on the tag the better


----------



## TriciaD (Nov 9, 2011)

We engrave pet tags and generally people have their home and mobile numbers engraved. Sometime people put the vets number on them.

Remeber that the more that is engraved on a tag , the smaller the lettering is and the harder it is to read. 

Your house name or number and postcode gives your address, so this is often a good alternative to a full address.


----------



## MattD (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Golden Retriever and have always tried to put as much information on his tags as possible. The Dogs Act does specify of course that certain information must be displayed by law. I had three tags, one to say he was microchipped, the second to list vet contact details and the third with the 'standard' information.

I saw a tag idea a few days ago which I thought was really clever and have just received it today in the post. It is a QR code tag which can be scanned by a Smartphone if someone were to find my pet and redirects to my dog's profile. I entered all the information online in about 5 minutes and the beauty of it is that you can update information as often as you need to.

It's such a simple idea, but it means that Sunny now has only one tag which effectively stores as much information about him as I want to enter. The company I bought it from is called Tag Smart Pets, so instead of multiple tags now you just need only one.


----------

